
Ask HN: Any open source alternatives to Postman or Assertible? - hetoh
I assumed something like this would be there, but apparently there are none.
Are there any Postman or Assertible open source web alternative ?
Prefer something which can deployed to Heroku. Not looking for an native or chrome app.
======
pushpeshkarki
[https://insomnia.rest/](https://insomnia.rest/)

~~~
hetoh
Looks like they only have Mac/Linux/Windows App. I was hoping something i can
just deploy on Heroku or host it on any server.

